

Ask HN: Script to collect iTune sales stats? - andrewljohnson

Has anyone written a script to collect daily sales figures from an iPhone app? I wish I didn't have to click so much to get my numbers.
======
allenbrunson
might be too late for you to see it, but i'm using this:

[http://www.rogueamoeba.com/utm/2009/05/04/itunesconnectarchi...](http://www.rogueamoeba.com/utm/2009/05/04/itunesconnectarchiver/)

had to tweak it a bit for my own situation, but it wasn't too much work.

